# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  طرق لختم القرآن الكريم في رمضان

## The Gentle Man

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم


جبت لكم طرق لختم القرآن الكريم في رمضان وغير رمضان 

إن شاء الله تفيد الجميع 



لختم القرآن كل ثلاث أيام بقراءة 10 اجزاء 




ختم القرآن في 5 أيام 




ختم القرآن في 10 أيام 





ختم القرآن في 15 يوم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا جنتل مان على الموضوع الرائع 

الله يعطيك العافيه 

ويسلمو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو اخواني
وشكرا لمروركم

----------


## آلجوري

*[align=center]شكرا يا جنتل 
وأنا نصيحتي انو هالفترة ( فترة العطلعة ) نكثف القرأة اشوي عشان راح نلتهي فترة الدوام وما نلحق نختمو .. [/align]*

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يعطيك العافية مشكور 
ربنا يجزيك الخير على تعبك [/align]

----------


## diyaomari

جزاك الله كل خير 

في رعاية الله...

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا لكم جميعا
وجعلكم في الجنة مع الابرار

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اللهم امين

----------

